# Rasheed still *****ing about the "raw deal" he got in Portland



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Why doesn't this guy do the rest of the NBA a favor and call it a career? I for one will be booing the hell out him every time he touches the ball tonight. And who knew this ****head actually talked to the media?



> 'Sheed licking his chops
> 
> You think Rasheed Wallace is looking forward to sticking his championship ring in a few folks' noses tonight?
> 
> ...


Yeah, show me that ring, Rasheed. I can't wait to tell you how proud we are that you rode someone else's coattails to get it. If you wanted superstar money, you should have played like one.

Good riddance. You can have your championship ring*. I'm just glad you I don't have to deal with your "the whole world is out to get me" routine anymore.

-Pop

*-coattail


----------



## AtomGreen (Jun 7, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


> Why doesn't this guy do the rest of the NBA a favor and call it a career? I for one will be booing the hell out him every time he touches the ball tonight. And who knew this ****head actually talked to the media?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason Rasheed doesn't play that whole "the world is out to get me routine" in Detroit. Detroit's media tends to leave its' athletes alone though. He's actually been a model citizen since he has arrived in Detroit. Though that is probably a result of being part of a mature, veteran team as well as the Pistons organization not wanting him to be nor needing him to be a quote-unquote superstar. 

Detroit has proved that you don't have to have ANY "superstars" to win a championship. They have a starting five of perfect role players...and it works.

Oh and here's that full article about the prodigal Portland son returning. 



> PORTLAND, Ore. -- There's a fulfilling part to Rasheed Wallace's return to Portland.
> 
> please just post a link to it. we're not allowed to post the whole article


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

and yet the DET media has found him to be anything but the "cancer" our local media labeled him as being. Even today those idiots on the FAN are making fun of Sheed, talking about how much of a jerk he is, blah blah blah......

I am becoming increasingly convinced that the problem isn't with the players...It is with the media and this city.....

If Rasheed was such an a-hole, and such a "cancer" certainly they would be finding that out in DET now wouldn't they? But they love him there.....

DET Media = Likes Rasheed

POR Media = Despises Rasheed

You tell me where the problem lies.....

The Local media and overeactionary\PC fanbase is killing this franchise.....As much as it saddens me to say it, Maybe this city doesn't deserve a professional franchise....

POR has long been a big city with small town "chip" on its shoulder.....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Been saying that all along. Its the media and some weird moral yardstick the "fans" out here have that make some players just want to rebel. 

Except Damon. He sucks fo real! :laugh:


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Rasheed is so bad blah blah blah..The portland media said so, so I am going to follow...

Come on the dude won us games, something SAR can not do, he played with passion which we lack now, and yes he was inconsistent but so is every player on this team.

Rasheed led in T's but guess what we WON games, he chased a REF but guess what we WON games.....As far as im concerned I like seeing W's.


----------



## AtomGreen (Jun 7, 2004)

Rasheed gets paid a lot of money in Detroit. In all seriousness, a lot more money than his stats alone would suggest that he make but I don't know a single Pistons fan who doesn't absolutely adore Rasheed Wallace. 

I mean, what's there not to like? He's a great teamate, he plays with passion, he can go inside and out, he's unselfish and he plays solid defense.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> Why doesn't this guy do the rest of the NBA a favor and call it a career?


He would be doing the rest of the NBA a favor indeed cuz the Pistons are just too tough to beat in a 7 game series as long as he's on their team.





> Yeah, show me that ring, Rasheed. I can't wait to tell you how proud we are that you rode someone else's coattails to get it.


Hmm? Coattails? The entire team said they didn't believe they could win the title until they got Rasheed Wallace. Larry Brown said "Rasheed was everything." Their record is WAY better with Sheed than without. Rasheed was SECOND in FGs made for the Pistons in the 2004 playoffs. He LED THE TEAM IN FOUR MAJOR CATEGORIES in the pivotal Game 4 of the 2004 NBA Finals. And he was the #1 shot blocker overall in the 2004 NBA Finals. Ummm.... who's coattails did he ride? The Pistons won as a team and he was a MAJOR PART of that team. Deal with it.




> If you wanted superstar money, you should have played like one.


The first contract we gave Sheed was so that he wouldn't have to play for STATS but for wins. We were able to sign players to any amount back then and so Paul Allen gave him the money, but we wanted a team concept and he participated in that as we went to the WCFs twice. This past year, all he wanted was about the same money we gave to Theo Ratliff. So what you rather have? Rasheed Wallace or Theo Ratliff? If you say Theo, then you must love players who don't produce or help their team actually win basketball games.



> Good riddance. You can have your championship ring*. I'm just glad you I don't have to deal with your "the whole world is out to get me" routine anymore.


He learned that act from the Portland fans who think that the media, David Stern, and the refs are always out to get the Blazers.

Peace.

Go Blazers


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Blazerfan024 said:


> Come on the dude won us games, something SAR can not do, he played with passion which we lack now, and yes he was inconsistent but so is every player on this team.
> 
> Rasheed led in T's but guess what we WON games, he chased a REF but guess what we WON games.....As far as im concerned I like seeing W's.



He played with passion? When was that? This from the same guy with the infamous 'CTC' line? We weren't exactly seeing a lot of W's by the time he was going after the ref in the parking garage. His antics turned a lot of people in this city away from the Blazers, and his "unselfishness" was not what he was given the huge contract for.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

some people were chiding Schilly when he did the "Media is the PR Problem" poster thing a while ago..

Think about it. Why has certain players become the enemy of the fan? (us, not the lame excuse for a sports station)

the media tells us so.

Darius became a scapegoat because of the thing with Cheeks (which, despite the fact it happens a lot more than we know, the media made it out to be super rare)..

-Fans start hating Darius and saying he's an "idiot" and what not.

Darius is getting a "back door deal"...despite the fact it wasn't presented in the manner thats actually truthful (or even close to the truth)..

-Fans start really hating Darius and start complaining about stuff he's doing on the court, without actually looking at the reasons behind it.


Damon complained that he wasn't going to look back on the 99-2000 season with as much positive memories as he would otherwise, because he wasn't getting the minutes he liked. And the media presented that as Damon coming off as a whiner. 

Can you really blame him?

Rasheed is a great family man, but the media constantly portrayed him as an evil baby eater. He didn't talk to the media, and they kept bringing that up, at EVERY chance they could. And when he did talk to the media (not the Arnold article), he was mocked, or ripped on. And the media here *still* rips on him.


There's a theory about brainwashing. If you are constantly told something, over and over, you begin to believe it. And with our media, we're constantly told about how bad the blazers are. And then it gets to the point where our media starts to act like they're on a holy crusade, and that anyone who doesn't see things as they do, is "one of them". They don't go outright and say that, but it's implied. 

So, we have a media here that complains that the team has thugs, etc and thats why the fans are "staying away" and why they write the stuff they do. So the team gets rid of them, but the media finds new players to pick on (because hey, dirt sells). Since the media has already tainted the well, they can just throw stuff out there, and get the reaction they want.

Zach's brother shot someone? TRade Zach!

Darius is involved in a drug bust (that he had nothing to do with)? Trade Darius! 

They then hold players up to unrealistic standards (that aren't common among the vast majority of the NBA) and than flat out refuse to cheer for them. 

It gets old. But not as old as fans being lemmings.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> There's a theory about brainwashing. If you are constantly told something, over and over, you begin to believe it.


Hrm... I don't think this is true.



> There's a theory about brainwashing. If you are constantly told something, over and over, you begin to believe it.


I told you, I don't think it's likely, but...



> There's a theory about brainwashing. If you are constantly told something, over and over, you begin to believe it.


Well, of course that's true, Hap.

Ed O.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I don't know how anyone can honestly say Sheed rode anyone's coattails. the Pistons' acquisition of him is seen by many as one of the best trade deadline moves of all time because it lifted them to contender status. without Sheed, you have Corliss Williams manning the 4, which gets the Pistons (maybe) to the ECF, where Jermaine O'Neal will slaughter them. 

I'm really happy for Sheed. he was the best player on two WCF teams for Portland and probably the second or third best player on the Pistons. 

buff that ring up well, Sheed, you earned it.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

RipCity9 said:


> He played with passion? When was that?


Yo, if you didn't see the passion, then you had your eyes close. I feel bad for you that you missed it.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Too bad Sheed couldn't hit a shot to save his life in the fourth quarter back in the spring of 2000 or he would have two of those shiney rings to show off.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


> Why doesn't this guy do the rest of the NBA a favor and call it a career? I for one will be booing the hell out him every time he touches the ball tonight. And who knew this ****head actually talked to the media?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Coattail? Sheed was a huge part of Detroit winning the title last season, and this season for that fact. He helped solidify the frontline and make one of the best defensive frontcourts in the league ( the lawfirm of Wallace and Wallace, specializing in defence)


----------



## NBAGOD (Aug 26, 2004)

> So, we have a media here that complains that the team has thugs, etc and thats why the fans are "staying away" and why they write the stuff they do


The media may be inflamitory (as it is everywhere), but the fans are staying away because the team stinks. The Blazers sold out every game from 1999-2001 with teams that included Sheed, Bonzi, JR, Kemp, etc. It's all about the W's.

While it was definitely time for Sheed to move on, when here he played with a heck of a lot of passion and won more than his share of games. I for one will be glad to see him.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Goldmember said:


> Too bad Sheed couldn't hit a shot to save his life in the fourth quarter back in the spring of 2000 or he would have two of those shiney rings to show off.


Classic! :biggrin:


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Boy those grapes are sour, aren't they?

I hope he wins another one...


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Goldmember said:


> Too bad Sheed couldn't hit a shot to save his life in the fourth quarter back in the spring of 2000 or he would have two of those shiney rings to show off.


But he DID hit a shot in the 4th qtr vack in the spring of 2000. Check the fact, yo. Sheed scored SEVEN POINTS in the 4th qtr of Game 7 of the 2000 WCFs. That seven points included a very big three point shot that kept our hopes alive late in the game. Maybe someone else should have SUPPORTED Sheed and made shots TOO! Sheed scored a game high 30 points. What the hell were the beloved Sabonis and Brian Grant doing?


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Let's see, we're talking about:

1. A guy who throws a towel in a teammate's face during a televised game...

2. A guy who for years lead the league in technical fouls and who could be heard cussing out the refs in virtually any game you chose to attend...

3. A guy who refused to attend media sessions at the All-Star Game and only issued monosyllabic responses when forced by the Leage to comply...

4. A guy who is widely known for his infamous "Both teams played hard" and "CTC" comments...

5. A guy who would blow off fans, including young kids, who approached him for autographs at airports...

6. Nailed an unsuspecting teammate with a basketball from long range and then giggled about it.

Hmmm. Sounds like a jerk to me. You may argue that we wouldn't know about some of these incidents if it weren't for "The Evil Media". That may be true...but Sheed would still be a jerk.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

NBAGOD said:


> The media may be inflamitory (as it is everywhere), but the fans are staying away because the team stinks. The Blazers sold out every game from 1999-2001 with teams that included Sheed, Bonzi, JR, Kemp, etc. It's all about the W's.
> 
> While it was definitely time for Sheed to move on, when here he played with a heck of a lot of passion and won more than his share of games. I for one will be glad to see him.


I agree 75%. Some of the fans are staying away because of the "rep", and some are staying away because the team stinks.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

We're also talking about a guy who:

1) Was the #1 shotblocker in the 2004 NBA Finals

2) Was the #1 reason all the Pistons said they believed they could win a championship

3) Led his team in 4 major categories in the pivotal Game 4 of the 2004 NBA Finals

4) Is beloved by his teammates.

5) Has never lost a playoff series in which his team has home court advantage.

6) Has won three playoff series without having home court advantage.

7) Can play all three front court positions.

8) Volunteered to come off the bench to help the team.

9) Hit several game winning shots.

10) Took the Blazers to the playoffs every season.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Boy those grapes are sour, aren't they?
> 
> I hope he wins another one...


Sour grapes indeed... I agree with Joe Dumars post championship Pistons assessment... "We're going to be even better next year." Sheed and the rest of the Pistons have been playing great ball as of late. They're one of my favorite teams to watch, I hope they're still healthy come the playoffs.

STOMP


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

NathanLane said:


> We're also talking about a guy who:
> 5) Has never lost a playoff series in which his team has home court advantage.


same with Damon...

8)


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

NathanLane said:


> But he DID hit a shot in the 4th qtr vack in the spring of 2000. Check the fact, yo. Sheed scored SEVEN POINTS in the 4th qtr of Game 7 of the 2000 WCFs.
> 
> What the hell were the beloved Sabonis and Brian Grant doing?


Sabonis was busy getting called for throwing his neck into Shaq's elbows... if I recall correctly he picked up 3 fouls in 2 minutes. But I'm digressing to the depressing...

STOMP


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

I never said Rasheed couldn't play. He'll never live up to all of the talent he does have, but there's no denying he's got major talent. 

The thing that makes me sad about Rasheed is that I still remember the way he was his first couple of years in Portland. He was happy to be here and seemed to enjoy his role as an emerging star. I remember him as a guest during the postgame interviews at center court laughing and being fun. Somewhere along the line things went south and he got a huge chip on his shoulder. It spoiled what could have been a major love affair with this City. I hope that the move to Detroit has let him put the chip down, but it sounds from that article that he's still carrying it.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

e_blazer1 said:


> Let's see, we're talking about:
> 1. A guy who throws a towel in a teammate's face during a televised game...


A low moment, surely. But if you put it in context, it's not that bad. Sheed had a face injury at the time which he had to wear a mask for... Sabas had been flopping aroung all game against Shaq (which clearly was just racking him up fouls), and hit Sheed in the face because of it... sure it was incidental but folks get frustrated.



> 2. A guy who for years lead the league in technical fouls and who could be heard cussing out the refs in virtually any game you chose to attend...


How many games did it cost the team? Usually it cost the team a point every other game, when it was its worst. Big deal.



> 3. A guy who refused to attend media sessions at the All-Star Game and only issued monosyllabic responses when forced by the Leage to comply...


So? Do you honestly care what athletes have to say? Do you think they have anything insightful to say? No, they give the same BS answers to the same BS questions night in and night out. Sheed was just different in that he didn't feel like playing the game...



> 4. A guy who is widely known for his infamous "Both teams played hard" and "CTC" comments...


"Both teams played hard" is hilarious, but you don't get it aparently. It's a parody of the lame BS that is spouted by every other player in every other sport every night. It's him saying what they want him to say, but in an infuriating way. "CTC" was just silly... at the time he was dealing with constant questions and speculations about being traded. I think he was just trying to get a rise out of people, but everyone took it literally as if he didn't even care about winning. Clearly, if you look at his career and the way he carries himself on the court, it's the only thing he cares about.



> 5. A guy who would blow off fans, including young kids, who approached him for autographs at airports...


Right, I heard one hearsay story about this... I'm sure that 99% of celebrities have blown off a fan at some point in their careers. They get to have lives too... do you know that he consistently blew people off, or are you speaking about one news article that got way too much burn. 



> 6. Nailed an unsuspecting teammate with a basketball from long range and then giggled about it.


According to the published story, he threw a pinpoint strike from over a hundred feet away and nailed Boom directly in the groin, leaving him writhing on the ground, and left laughing maniacally. Do you think that's what really happened? Honestly? Brett Favre would love to have that kind of accuracy and power... Lex Luthor would be jealous of such diaboloical evil. 

Honestly, can't you see through the crap that is being spun to you day after day?



> Hmmm. Sounds like a jerk to me. You may argue that we wouldn't know about some of these incidents if it weren't for "The Evil Media". That may be true...but Sheed would still be a jerk.


I think Sheed shuts a lot of people out. I think he's a really private guy when it comes to the average joe and I think he has problems with authority. But I also think that he is loved by teammates due to his unselfish play and his prankster, joking mentality. He also flat out helps teams win by playing awesome defense and being an incredibly versatile offensive weapon.

I miss him.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

SodaPopinski said:


> Why doesn't this guy do the rest of the NBA a favor and call it a career?


Any star retiring would being doing the NBA a favour but their own team a disfavour. I think Detroit would like 'Sheed to help them win another championship. That's what they extended his contract for.



> Yeah, show me that ring, Rasheed. I can't wait to tell you how proud we are that you rode someone else's coattails to get it.


Wallace was one of the best players on Detroit. I guess he rode his own coattails which, if you know your physics, is a bit problematic. Who are you to disrespect physics like that?



e_blazer1 said:


> I hope that the move to Detroit has let him put the chip down, but it sounds from that article that he's still carrying it.


Without knowing what exactly went on between Wallace and the organization and media, it's impossible to evaluate how justified Wallace is in still have a "chip on his shoulder." And we'll never know exactly what went on.

But, like Blazer_Ringbearer, I hope he wins another championship. I think he's a sincere, good guy who made some mistakes and was too easily provoked (on the court and off the court). And he has a sweet game.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> A low moment, surely. But if you put it in context, it's not that bad. Sheed had a face injury at the time which he had to wear a mask for... Sabas had been flopping aroung all game against Shaq (which clearly was just racking him up fouls), and hit Sheed in the face because of it... sure it was incidental but folks get frustrated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're in denial.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Hap said:


> same with Damon...
> 
> 8)


Sheed's done it even more.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

The PDX media is the readon Sheed is so upset. They made Sheed seem like some sort of monster, but he was a good teammate and I wish we still had him.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

e_blazer1 said:


> You're in denial.


personally I think she gets it... maybe ought to let things go instead of going for a cheap personal swipe at someone who holds a different viewpoint then you?

STOMP


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

e_blazer1 said:


> You're in denial.


Good one.

Maybe you're in denial though.

After trading away Sheed, Portland is headed for the lottery for the second straight season, without a real end in sight.

After trading for Sheed, Detroit won a championship and is looking strong enough to defend their title again this year.

Apples and oranges? Maybe, maybe not.

I think Portland gave up on Sheed long before Sheed gave up on Portland, but hey, that's my opinion...


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

We were a better team with Rasheed Wallace. Not only was he a team player, but he was a huge difference maker out there on the court. He has a killer inside/outside game, he could pass out of double teams, he was a great defender. Say what you will about his character (that may have been blown out of proportion by the media) but what he brought to the floor was just awesome. It's too bad that his situation here pretty much forced us to trade him because we we're a pretty good team between the Miles/McInnis and the Wallace/SAR & Theo trades.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

STOMP said:


> personally I think she gets it... maybe ought to let things go instead of going for a cheap personal swipe at someone who holds a different viewpoint then you?


Of all the players who have ever worn a Blazer uniform, there's probably more disagreement about Rasheed Wallace than any other player. If my "denial" comment came across as a "cheap personal swipe", I'm sorry for that. That said, I do think that some of you are guilty of constantly downplaying the faults of guys like Rasheed Wallace, Bonzi Wells, and J.R. Rider and, perhaps more importantly, their impact on the team. Even when there are continuing patterns of irresponsible behavior, it gets laid off to an over-zealous media or simply as something that should be ignored since it's not overly important to _you_. That ignores the fact that many fans, especially corporate sponsors and the majority of the middle-aged folks who generally buy season tickets, do consider the character of the team to be important. Since the NBA is first and foremost a business, guys who cause fans to become disenchanted with the team need to go. 

I would have loved for Rasheed to live up to his full potential in Portland and to have become the franchise player that he could have been. Ultimately, I think he left the Blazers no choice but to deal him, not only because of his reputation, but because he planned to leave the team without the Blazers getting anything in return. He'd worn out his welcome, he was tired of the criticism, and was planning on going to the Knicks in the off-season. I'm sorry things didn't work out for the best for him here in Portland, but, IMO, the fault is his.


----------



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

I too have been saying for a while, part of Portland's problem is how fast the media is to over recation and be negative on everything. I heard Alanta's broadcaster on pregame when we were playing the Hawks last Friday, and Rice asked him what he thinks of Portland looks in as an outsider. He said that he that Blazers definalty has some talents, and that the other day he was reading the papers about how we didnt make a trade, and he said it seemed like the paper made it seem like the world was about to end. How bad everything is made out to seem, when it's really not. He said Portland fans are spoiled because of the 21 yr playoff streak, and that things are not as bad as it is made out to see. Then he went to talk about Hawks havent made the playoffs for 6 yrs straight, and that you just can't try to start over from the bottom becuase then it's hard to get back to the top. But he said things around he are made out to be worse then it is, and he said trust me, it could be worse, we could be what the Hawks went through. Rice followed that up with I hope every Blazers fans was hearing that. 

And it's true, the media is part of the problem, and will never get fixed with the writers we have now. You notice how everyone says Rasheed didnt talk to Porltand media. This is NOT true. He just didnt talk to the Oregonian because he felt they wrong mis quoted him or put wrong info in the papers, I think mostly Jason Quick Rasheed didnt like. But you always hear him talking to Mike Rice and Wheels after the show, he would always do interview with Rice and wheels after the game sometimes, right up to before he was traded. But you dont hear about that because all the Oregonian will write is that he wont talk to Portland media, he is a bad guy, etc etc. 

Another way of the Oregonian for all the years brainwashing people as some on here as said.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> who knew this ****head actually talked to the media?


Everyone who has followed him at all since he was traded from Portland??? Seriously were you not aware of this? He's been a regular quote in Piston game recaps since he arrived there. Apparently you're one of the few who wasn't privy to his distain for Quick and Co. or somehow thought it extended to everyone. I'd guess that those were the people his ring comments were directed towards, and that he'll make sure that press row gets a good view of it tonight.

Sheed's possibly/probably a spoiled jerk, but so are many/most pro athletes. I like to watch good hoops, and in Min's words... he's got a sweet game. I'm looking forward to tonight's game.

STOMP


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Good one.
> 
> Maybe you're in denial though.
> 
> ...


Do you really think that if you could undo the trade, remove Shareef and Theo from the roster and put Rasheed Wallace back on the squad, the Blazers would still be a playoff team? I'm of the opinion that the record during the first half of last season demonstrates that the team was already reeling from the loss of Scottie Pippen and Arvydas Sabonis. And, if Sheed were still here, what would that do to Zach's playing time and development? Or, if you suggest continuing to play Sheed out of position at SF, what would be the impact on Miles, Patterson and the other SF's we have?

I really should have let this go without comment, I suppose, since it seems that the two divergent opinions about Rasheed will never come to an agreement. At some point, I hope we can just agree to disagree and move along.


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

Good for Wallace that he won a ring in Detriot. Him wanting to rub Portland's nose in it?....I wouldn't expect anything else from him.

I've also got no problem with him winning another title...as long as he's not a member of the Blazers.

Go Blazers


----------



## NBAGOD (Aug 26, 2004)

As someone who dealt with Rasheed frequently throughout his career here I can say the following about him based on personal experience:

He is a strange cat (using his favorite word).....he is uncomfortable outside of his inner circle of friends, family and teammates....I don't think he is comfortable with all the trappings of fame and fortune...while other players with great reputations know how to "play the game" (with media, fans, etc), Sheed just didn't care.....you'd be surprised to learn about the exploits of some of the guys everyone thinks are "good character" guys.....Sheed is great with children. While there may have been incidents of him not signing for someone, in my experience few players were better with children at community events, and in his position you can never make everyone happy.....he is very smart and well spoken when he wants to be...I think that he did/does have a "them against me" attitude with refs and certain members of the media and has been able to improve this as he has matured....he played with far more passion and fire than anyone on the team over the past decade, though he may have dogged it sometimes....he had clearly worn out his welcome in Portland and had to be traded, even if it cost the Blazers some wins....many fans and sponsors hated Sheed, but few were leaving the bandwagon when the team was contending....people will put up with the "characters" if the team is winning big (see Rodman).....and they don't come back to see "good guys" without the wins (as the Blazers are finding out the hard way)....

All that said, having dealt with him for the better part of a decade, he was one of the most memorable Blazers of that time. He was never boring, I enjoyed crossing his path and am glad he is finding success in Detroit.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

e_blazer1 said:


> Do you really think that if you could undo the trade, remove Shareef and Theo from the roster and put Rasheed Wallace back on the squad, the Blazers would still be a playoff team?


I think they'd be a lot closer to being a playoff team and might well be one. If Portland also had Bonzi Wells, I think they would definitely be competing hard for a 7/8 seed.



> And, if Sheed were still here, what would that do to Zach's playing time and development? Or, if you suggest continuing to play Sheed out of position at SF, what would be the impact on Miles, Patterson and the other SF's we have?


How about playing Wallace at center where he's done well quite often? And Wallace had a positive effect on Randolph. Randolph looked like a world-beater with 'Sheed on Portland. Since the 'Sheed trade, Randolph's effectiveness has dropped off a lot.



> At some point, I hope we can just agree to disagree and move along.


Well, it's those who dislike Wallace who seem to keep him as a topic on this forum.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

e_blazer1 said:


> Do you really think that if you could undo the trade, remove Shareef and Theo from the roster and put Rasheed Wallace back on the squad, the Blazers would still be a playoff team? I'm of the opinion that the record during the first half of last season demonstrates that the team was already reeling from the loss of Scottie Pippen and Arvydas Sabonis. And, if Sheed were still here, what would that do to Zach's playing time and development? Or, if you suggest continuing to play Sheed out of position at SF, what would be the impact on Miles, Patterson and the other SF's we have?


please refer to the 10,000 threads over the last year on this very subject



> I really should have let this go without comment, I suppose, since it seems that the two divergent opinions about Rasheed will never come to an agreement. At some point, I hope we can just agree to disagree and move along.


the only reason the same old stuff has been brought up is because, as usual, someone started a Sheed bashing thread. Now here you are asking the same old questions as if Sheed supporters were somehow going to change their collective minds now that he's sporting a championship ring and leading one of the best clubs in the league. It's pretty rare to see those that support Sheed start a thread about one of the better basketball players ever to wear a Trailblazers uniform here in the Trailblazer basketball forum... so who exactly isn't moving along?

STOMP


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Crapzano, moron that he is, made some pretty solid points in his blog today:



> Now, Perry A. Farrell, not to be confused with the other Perry Farrell's who work at the Detroit Free Press (that's why we use middle initials, right?) wrote that the Pistons practice was optional, which means Rasheed wouldn't have to face the Portland media, "a thorn in his side in the final years with the Trail Blazers."
> 
> I should hope that Perry A. would not give Wallace a free pass if Rasheed were pulled over in a speeding Hummer while smoking marijuana?
> 
> ...


Detroit is perfect for Rasheed, and vice versa. He isn't relied upon there. They don't need him to play well for them to win. The Pistons do well when Rip, Chauncey and/or Tayshaun score the ball. Rasheed doesn't have to be the man. Everyone knows he's scared ****less of that role. And this is the same city that tried to defend itself when fans stormed the court to throw chairs and punches at an opposing team's players. You think they care if one of their players smokes a little pot or threatens to kill another human being? Sounds like a model citizen in that stinkhole.

-Pop


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Both Teams Played Hard.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

What is laughable about Canzano's quote is that he can't explain why the ENTIRE Detroit media isn't all over Sheed for his transgressions....

Why is that I wonder?

He is the same old Sheed......The Detroit media is every buit as critical as the Portland meida...I thin k the difference is the DET media isn't nearly as petty and tabloind driven as the POR media most assuredly is....Canzano\Quick\the Fat idiots at the FAN being the main instigators.


----------



## AtomGreen (Jun 7, 2004)

That's one of the main reasons why Detroit remains an "end destination" for pro free agents. There is NO tabloid press in Detroit regarding it's sports figures. There is no public demand for that garbage that the media chooses to feed. 

Pro athletes are allowed to remain relatively anonymous in metro Detroit as their off-season and weekend exploits are rarely documented in the "Pop Culture" sections of the newspapers.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

STOMP said:


> please refer to the 10,000 threads over the last year on this very subject
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As you know, I didn't start this thread. I only responded because I wanted to point out that it was Rasheed's actions, not just media reports, that have led some of us to conclude that he's a bit of jerk. I see posts here all the time implying that those who have opinions different from the one you're expounding are just drones who have been brainwashed by the media. Frankly, I find that a little insulting.


----------



## ballerchick (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok I agree that sheed is a great offensive threat and that it would be a daunting task to try to score on him. But c'mon what did this guy ever give us to work with? between ALWAYS getting caught with pot & constantly whining that the refs were out to get him, besids his play on the court the media had nothing GOOD to say about the guy, beacuse he never GAVE us any thing to be proud of... so even though were destined for the lottery i'm glad he's in DET. we dont need players like him.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

NBAGOD said:


> As someone who dealt with Rasheed frequently throughout his career here I can say the following about him based on personal experience:
> 
> He is a strange cat (using his favorite word).....he is uncomfortable outside of his inner circle of friends, family and teammates....I don't think he is comfortable with all the trappings of fame and fortune...while other players with great reputations know how to "play the game" (with media, fans, etc), Sheed just didn't care.....you'd be surprised to learn about the exploits of some of the guys everyone thinks are "good character" guys.....Sheed is great with children. While there may have been incidents of him not signing for someone, in my experience few players were better with children at community events, and in his position you can never make everyone happy.....he is very smart and well spoken when he wants to be...I think that he did/does have a "them against me" attitude with refs and certain members of the media and has been able to improve this as he has matured....he played with far more passion and fire than anyone on the team over the past decade, though he may have dogged it sometimes....he had clearly worn out his welcome in Portland and had to be traded, even if it cost the Blazers some wins....many fans and sponsors hated Sheed, but few were leaving the bandwagon when the team was contending....people will put up with the "characters" if the team is winning big (see Rodman).....and they don't come back to see "good guys" without the wins (as the Blazers are finding out the hard way)....
> 
> All that said, having dealt with him for the better part of a decade, he was one of the most memorable Blazers of that time. He was never boring, I enjoyed crossing his path and am glad he is finding success in Detroit.


Thanks for your insights. I know that there are two sides to Rasheed. I'm just sorry that the dark side is the one he'll always be remembered for by most people in Portland.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

am I the only one who's equally tired of those who bring up the good things Sheed did (in a inaccurate manner) and those who bring up the bad things Sheed did (in an inaccurate manner)??

Yes in a perfect world, it'd be great if he was still here and didn't have the media on him making him into a scape goat..and yes, it'd be great if he wasn't doing some of the things that he deserved to get shown in the papers..but good god people...get over it people. He's gone. Move on.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

e_blazer1 said:


> Let's see, we're talking about:
> 
> 1. A guy who throws a towel in a teammate's face during a televised game...
> 
> ...


 Hmm hes been the model citizen here except a few Ts which I welcome as long as it comes from passion. Maybe it was his surroundings there?


----------



## AtomGreen (Jun 7, 2004)

Copper said:


> Hmm hes been the model citizen here except a few Ts which I welcome as long as it comes from passion. Maybe it was his surroundings there?


Sheed stated that the move to Detroit helped him become more comfortable and mild-mannered due to the Pistons' roster of players. A mature roster I believe were his words. Where most of the guys have families and are settled down and aren't looking to party and go out as much. Where the players have defined roles and don't complain about the size of those roles, they just go out and play.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


> Crapzano, moron that he is, made some pretty solid points in his blog today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That has got to be the most stereotypical post Ive ever read. To make a statement like that about an incident that involved 1 complete moron that threw a beer glass and the fans reaction when Artest and other Pacer players Stormed the stands. To even make that statement...you sir are an ***..


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

AtomGreen said:


> Sheed stated that the move to Detroit helped him become more comfortable and mild-mannered due to the Pistons' roster of players. A mature roster I believe were his words. Where most of the guys have families and are settled down and aren't looking to party and go out as much. Where the players have defined roles and don't complain about the size of those roles, they just go out and play.


 My point exactly, Sheed apparently found his peace, being a part of a team instead of being the man allows him to keep the focus on the team and not on what HE does.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

SodaPopinski said:


> And this is the same city that tried to defend itself when fans stormed the court to throw chairs and punches at an opposing team's players. You think they care if one of their players smokes a little pot or threatens to kill another human being? Sounds like a model citizen in that stinkhole.


Looks like Wallace isn't the only one prone to silly emotional outbursts, except his weren't ignorant comments about an entire city.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

e_blazer1 said:


> I see posts here all the time implying that those who have opinions different from the one you're expounding are just drones who have been brainwashed by the media. Frankly, I find that a little insulting.


really? show me one where I have ever used a term like _drones_ or _brainwashed_... you're either confusing me with another poster or embellishing quite a bit. There were "brainwashed" by the media references by other posters in this very thread though... interesting that you've chosen to go after me after I pointed out your cheap shot namecalling.

Anyways, I do think the media has an influence over of lots of people, but of course people can come to similar conclutions on their own. You aren't trying to contend that the Oregonian, and the media in general, doesn't have a large influence in forming the opinions of many of their readers/viewers though are you? 

STOMP


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

btw, for those that want to read the whole article and not just Soda's favorite parts...

http://www.freep.com/sports/pistons/pnotes1e_20050301.htm

STOMP


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

STOMP said:


> really? show me one where I have ever used a term like _drones_ or _brainwashed_... you're either confusing me with another poster or embellishing quite a bit. There were "brainwashed" by the media references by other posters in this very thread though... interesting that you've chosen to go after me after I pointed out your cheap shot namecalling.
> 
> Anyways, I do think the media has an influence over of lots of people, but of course people can come to similar conclutions on their own. You aren't trying to contend that the Oregonian, and the media in general, doesn't have a large influence in forming the opinions of many of their readers/viewers though are you?
> 
> STOMP


STOMP, if you'll read what I wrote again, you'll find that I never said anything about you personally saying anything about "brainwashing". I do not make it a practice to "go after" anyone on this board and if you choose to take the phrase "you're in denial" as "cheap shot namecalling", that's your problem. 

Jeez, I should know better than to respond to these kinds of threads. I'm done.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

e_blazer1 said:


> STOMP, if you'll read what I wrote again, you'll find that I never said anything about you personally saying anything about "brainwashing".


no all you said was that I imply all the time that those who disagree with me are just brainwashed drones... so I asked for one example of this. Instead you're bailing.

Have a nice day

STOMP


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

STOMP said:


> no all you said was that I imply all the time that those who disagree with me are just brainwashed drones... so I asked for one example of this. Instead you're bailing.
> 
> Have a nice day
> 
> STOMP


Oh come on. Here's what I said:



> I see posts here all the time implying that those who have opinions different from the one you're expounding are just drones who have been brainwashed by the media. Frankly, I find that a little insulting.


I didn't say that I saw posts of that nature *by you* here at *any time*.

You have a nice day too.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

As far as I'm concerned Sheed isn't on this team, therefor I really don't care what he says anymore. Not my problem. Why let it get you riled up? Seriously, the only way this kind of journalism will go away is if you ignore it completely. It's when you give them a reaction that you give them the power.

It's an old adage in show business that there's no such thing as bad publicity. I have personally found this to be completely true. Every time you write Canzano or Quick, you're telling them that you're READING their stuff. Even if you hate it, you're reading it. 

The worst thing you can do to a writer is NOT read their stuff. Period.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

The results since Rasheed was discarded by the Blazers are too lopsided to ignore. Everyone who contributed to the Pistons Championship gives Rasheed the lion's share of the credit for it. He earned it.

Our current team, certainly not lacking in talent at the PF position, can only look to his absence as the reason they now play like little girls.

Only Ruben and Joel seem to understand the concept of teamwork and sacrificing stats for the balance of an effective team attack.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

NateBishop3 said:


> This user is on your ignore list. click here to view the post.


say what?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

you mad at me hap? :biggrin:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

NateBishop3 said:


> you mad at me hap? :biggrin:


ahhh hell nah!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

if you're at the game tonight Hap, you should come by and say what's up to the Hoopsworld gang. We're over by all the TV cameras in the 100 level.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

NateBishop3 said:


> if you're at the game tonight Hap, you should come by and say what's up to the Hoopsworld gang. We're over by all the TV cameras in the 100 level.



Im in 114...not sure where the cameras are from there (as if I'm not in my normal area, Im lost in the garden).


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> We're over by all the TV cameras in the 100 level.


ahhh yes over by Ian Furness and the 1080 the Fan dweebs......


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

> How many games did it cost the team? Usually it cost the team a point every other game, when it was its worst. Big deal.


Um, how about the games where he got himself tossed?! You don't think that cost more than one point? I seem to remember that happening on more than one occasion, and it sure seemed like a big deal at the time. The suspensions were also a bit costly to us as well if I recall. Nice try.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> Im in 114...not sure where the cameras are from there (as if I'm not in my normal area, Im lost in the garden).


Hey I am over in sec 112...always wondered who goes regularly and where they sit...


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap I was in 114 on Sunday, it's th corner section across from the Blazers bench, same basic angle as the Game we went to on Friday, just complete opposite corner.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

RipCity9 said:


> Um, how about the games where he got himself tossed?! You don't think that cost more than one point? I seem to remember that happening on more than one occasion, and it sure seemed like a big deal at the time. The suspensions were also a bit costly to us as well if I recall. Nice try.


Thanks.

Sheed did get tossed, but not often. I believe in the year that he broke the record at 40+ techs he was only tossed 6 times. What was their record in those games? I'm not sure, but I can guarantee you it wasn't 0-6... they probably won most of them.

However, even if you argue that Sheed's techs cost the team a couple of wins, Sheed's play on the court likely accounted for about 25 wins that they wouldn't have had without him. Replace him on those teams with Shareef and Theo and you would not have a contender.

I'd take the tech's and winning over a cool-headed ****ty team.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

e_blazer1 said:


> Oh come on. Here's what I said:
> 
> I didn't say that I saw posts of that nature *by you* here at *any time*.


Really? Then sorry... though here's why I read it that way. First off you quoted me. Then the language within the thread seemed to directly accuse me personally... 



> I see posts here all the time implying that those who have opinions different from the one *you're* expounding are just drones who have been brainwashed by the media. Frankly, I find that a little insulting.


Hopefully you can understand why I was confused

STOMP


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

STOMP said:


> Really? Then sorry... though here's why I read it that way. First off you quoted me. Then the language within the thread seemed to directly accuse me personally...
> 
> Hopefully you can understand why I was confused


Sorry for the confusion. I'll try to make sure that my sentence structure is a little more clear in the future.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Yeah,I agree,he didn't ride anybodies coat tales in Detroit,
He earned his ring fair and square.
Although I do believe just about any body even half as good could have put them over the top,they were that good.I enjoy watching their team very much.

I watched nearly all,if not all of their games last year and this year.
He still has the weird disappearing and not getting involved on plays .
But the team is so good ,it really doesn't matter.In Portland,it was huge when he did that.


As far as polishing up his ring..that's the Rasheed that I can't stand.
Hey Rasheed,you couldn't win one here when Portland was very very good.

Why not act like a pro and consider your self very lucky??
It's not very often a man can say cut the check,I don't care and step into
a better situation.
Anybody other than a jerk would recognize that.

Humility goes a long way..


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

This is an awesome statement !! Right on !!

"Only Ruben and Joel seem to understand the concept of teamwork and sacrificing stats for the balance of an effective team attack."


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Yeah Sheed, the people of Portland are "sick" because they actually, you know, wanted to see you live up to your potential. Shame on all of us. 

This great teammate that Sheed is touting himself as is just a cover up for his laziness as a player. That's fine in Detroit because they have other talent around him to pick up the slack. But in Portland it was a different story. They needed more from him than cruising through games and putting up 15 & 6. So management, the media and the fans demanded more from a guy who was very capable of doing so. Wow, how sick are we?

I'm not a Sheed hater but I don't get why some of you are bending over backwards to support him after he just gave a big middle finger to all of us. And it's not like we are all that better with him on the team anyway.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

just wanted to say that at the end of the game he and mo walked into the locker room together. *the blazers locker room.*

yeah he got that tech, got the crowd on it's feet, remember when he used to do that at other arenas? you don't think that was for me, and every other sheed fan? you think he was giving you some? i'm pretty sure he was. the man is smooth. i wish he where one of my friends or even relatives. you can call class what ever you want, but i think this kid has class. define it how ever you would like. in my opinion one of the best. 
then again i pick my nose and have made mistakes. 
...and i'm not a pro. athlete.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Hap said:
> 
> 
> > There's a theory about brainwashing. If you are constantly told something, over and over, you begin to believe it.
> ...


This is the funniest post I've read all night.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

After the game tonight, when ever a reporter from the local media asked Sheed a question, he would quickly cut them off by saying, "Next!"

He was taking questions from national media though.

I thought this was kinda funny. Can't say that I blame him.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

He did a postgame TV interview with Bill Laimbeer and George Blaha.

He said he loved the Portland fans and they were great basketball fans, and also said now he had to get a picture of his ring on the front page of the Oregonian with the caption "How ya like me now".


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

and today after losing to DET, what is our myopic media talking about? How Sheed scored only 2pts in the 2nd half...

SEE...THis is why we got rid of him!!!!!!!!


Unbelievable....Hey 1080 FAN....WE LOST THE GAME....Sheed GOT A RING....OUR team sucks, Not Rasheed's team.....MR "Anti-Media" as you have labeled him, DID talk to the DET and National media, he just didn't talk to YOU.....How you feeling me now?

What a bunch of losers we have for local media.....The fat boys at the FAN, Quick, Canzano.....They are truly setting a new standard for piss poor journalism.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Huh, sounds like a "moral victory".

I think that's what the media would like to have from here on out. Screw winning on the court, we want our moral victories.

It's not whether you win, lose, it's how you ***** about the game afterwards.

Note: To assert that someone is not achieving their potential is subjective. Potential is not something you can quantify and I see that as one of the biggest problems Rasheed had here. Everyone asserted that he had the potential to be as good as Duncan or KG when he never was at any point in his career, and there were no concrete reasons to believe that he should ahve been. The fact that he never achieved their star status was supposed to mean that he didn't try... it's all based on the assumption that he had some arbitrarily large amount of potential. I don't think it's a necessarily valid assumption.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Hap said:


> Im in 114...not sure where the cameras are from there (as if I'm not in my normal area, Im lost in the garden).


hey, i was in 114, in r though.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

DrewFix said:


> hey, i was in 114, in r though.


I was in row..um..

the last row.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Hap said:


> I was in row..um..
> 
> the last row.


i think thats R, that's funny. i had seats 9 and 10.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Hap said:


> I was in row..um..
> 
> the last row.


Row P is where we were.


----------

